# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Next, smart transportation system based on swarms of modular self-driving vehicles, NEXT Future Transportation Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - NEXT Future Transportation Inc.

----------


## Airicist

NEXT future transportation

Published on Nov 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Next Future modular transportation swarms the commuting hordes"

by C.C. Weiss
October 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

From dream to reality? Next, the future of transportation

Published on May 31, 2016




> Speaker: Emmanuele Spera
> Title / Affiliation: Co-Founder, CEO, Next Future Transportation, Inc.
> Talk Abstract: 
> Presentation of an entirely new mode of autonomous public transportation where smart routing permits autonomously driven modules to join regular roads, join themselves and detach when in motion and to redistribute passengers with optimal occupancy rates, cut energy consumption and traffic footprint.
> Biography:
> Emmanuele’s skills are the result of over 20 years of IT management experience and 15 years of healthcare. He served as Director and CEO for IT companies in Europe and excelled with consulting, sales, hardware and program management. He also has 20 years of hands-on mechanical experience gained in the automotive field.
> About the Forum: 
> The IBM THINKLab Distinguished Speaker Series brings together IBM and external researchers and practitioners to share their expertise in all aspects of analytics. This global bi-weekly event features a wide range of scientific topics which appeal to a broad audience interested in the latest technology for analytics, and how analytics is being used to gain insights from data.

----------


## Airicist

NEXT is real

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> NEXT Future Transportation Inc. 
> Presenting his first fully functional prototypes in Dubai. February 2018 
> 
> - Full Electric (200km range, urban scenario) 
> (future battery pack customized based on user needs, up to 200kWh suitable) 
> 
> - 4 independent steering wheels per unit
> 
> - Docking and Undocking with other units in full motion
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Next Dubai self-feeder scenario

Published on Feb 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist

NEXT Future Transportation - Full scale working modular prototypes testing in Dubai

Published on Feb 24, 2018

----------

